

Techstars Boston applications are open - ksowocki
http://www.techstars.org/boston/

======
AndrewWarner
Does anyone know anything about David Tisch who runs TechStars NYC?

I can't find anything about his entrepreneurial history online. (Knowmore.com
is a dead URL, archive.org shows nothing for the years he ran it, his name has
never come up before with Mixergy guests, etc.)

I'm just curious about who he is.

~~~
smalter
Andrew, I interviewed with TechStars NYC and in the process gathered a decent
amount of intel on Dave Tisch.

Personal blog: <http://www.davidtisch.com/> His angel fund:
<http://www.boxgroupnyc.com/>

You can see from his linkedin that he went from undergrad straight to law
school at NYU. He spent summers at law firms but never practiced and I don't
believe that he's licensed to practice. He went to work in real estate but
found his passion in startups. I believe he tried to start his own startup --
and learned a little Ruby in the process -- but the startup failed. He did
some angel investing (he's independently wealthy as a Tisch and likely from
his previous work history at law firms and in real estate), and was an early
investor in Boxee. (Avner Rosen's talk at Techstars for a Day suggested that
Dave was an early investor when they were struggling to raise money for their
physical box concept, i.e., Dave was there before Boxee was cool.) He's
otherwise made a few other good investments.

He met David Cohen at some event, approached him, and asked, "How about NYC?"
Cohen as I recall said that he got that question all the time when Techstars
was popping off, but Tisch was one of the few people that followed up on that
and kept in touch. When Cohen thought seriously about doing NYC, it was Dave
Tisch who he worked with so Dave was the logical choice to run the thing.

That said, Dave doesn't have the track record of someone like Brad Feld, but
he's very enthusiastic, he's working very hard, and he's very bright. It
seemed clear to me from Techstars for a Day NYC that Dave is running NYC -- he
is the guy.

------
puredemo
One of the most interesting thing about TechStars to me is that Jared Polis
was a co-founder. He is one of the sharpest politicians in office today, in my
opinion, and the first openly gay congressman to even be elected.

<http://www.techstars.org/mentors/jpolis/>

[http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/24693...](http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/246939/august-17-2009/even-better-er-know-a-district---colorado-s-2nd
---jared-polis)

~~~
mlinsey
Not to diminish what he has done, but what about Barney Frank?

~~~
puredemo
Barney Frank (while I like the guy) was not openly gay when he was elected, he
only came out years later.

